# Single Round:Baritone/ Pierrot's Tanzlied: Hampson, Prey, Sedgwick



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a beautiful Russian aria picked out for you but Youtube only listed the conductors. This aria from Die Tote Stadt was listed as one of the most beautiful little known arias in some of my research. I think you will enjoy it. I could not imbed Prey's version but you can click on the Youtube link. I hope no one objects to the young Sedgwick doing this with a piano as quite frankly almost all the versions of this aria available online are from recitals as it is a hugely popular piece in recitals, much more so than in the rare performances of the opera. Here is a link to the words:Aria Database - Search the Database


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Hard to choose between Prey and Hampson. Hampson has never been a favorite of mine - his voice often seems to soft-grained for some of the operatic roles that he sings, and when I hear him in Lieder, he seems to be giving a singing lesson rather than providing real emotion. But this shows him at his best (as it does most baritones - I think that every single lyric baritone in the world has a YT video of this piece. Although I like the diminuendo at the end, the core of his tone seems to drop out, while Prey's maintains the core of his voice. So it's Prey for me.

Nothing wrong with Sedgwick - I just don't think that he's as into the text at Hampson or Prey, and his vocal support sometimes seems iffy.

If it weren't in English, Igor Gorin's would be my favorite:

Igor Gorin sings Pierrot's Tanzlied


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Prey.

But these are my two favorite renditions:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Trying to embed the Prey version didn’t work


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

*Tanzlied, Pierrot's aria from Die Tote Stadt*

Mein Sehnen, mein Wähnen, My yearning, my obsession,
es träumt sich zurück. they take my back in dreams.
Im Tanze gewann ich, In the dance I once obtained it,
verlor ich mein Glück. Now I've lost my happiness.
Im Tanze am Rhein, While dancing on the Rhein
bei Mondenschein, in the moonlight,
gestand mirs aus Blau-aug she confessed to me with a loving
ein inniger Blick, look in her blue eyes,
Gestand mirs ihr bittend Wort: Confessed to me with her pleading words:
o bleib, o geh mir nicht fort, O stay, don't go far away,
bewahre der Heimat preserve the memory of your homeland's
still blühendes Glück. peaceful, flourishing happiness.

Mein Sehnen, mein Wähnen, My yearning, my obsession,
es träumt sich zurück. they take me back in dreams.
Zauber der Ferne The magic of things far away
warf in die Seele den Brand, brings a burning ot my soul
Zauber des Tanzes lockte, The magic of the dance lured me,
ward Komödiant. and I was then Pierrot.
Folgt ihr, der Wundersüssen, I followed her, my wonderful sweetheart,
lernt unter Tränen küssen. and learned from tears to kiss.
Rausch und Not, Intoxication and misery,
Wahn und Glück: Illusion and happiness:
Ach, das ist Gauklers Geschick. Ah, this is a clown's destiny.

Mein Sehnen, mein Wähnen, My yearning, my obsession,
es träumt sich zurück. they take me back in dreams.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hampson's dreamy performance captivated me, but the extra bit of passion and pain Prey injects wins the day. _Tanzlied_ means "dance song," and Prey's version acknowledges this element - there's a slow waltz here - while Hampson's smooths it over.

The other guy has a nice voice but lacks the finesse the others have, and doesn't seem as involved with the meaning of what he's singing. Who is he?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Hampson's dreamy performance captivated me, but the extra bit of passion and pain Prey injects wins the day. _Tanzlied_ means "dance song," and Prey's version acknowledges this element - there's a slow waltz here - while Hampson's smooths it over.
> 
> The other guy has a nice voice but lacks the finesse the others have, and doesn't seem as involved with the meaning of what he's singing. Who is he?


Promising handsome young artist. Only two well known artists sang it on Youtube that I could see.I did put a link to the words in my intro but it was likely easy to miss.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Promising handsome young artist. Only two well known artists sang it on Youtube that I could see.I did put a link to the words in my intro but it was likely easy to miss.


There used to be one by Mattias Goerne.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Prey wins this round. Sedgwick has a pleasant voice and Hampson also sings it well, but Prey injects that bit more passion into his performance. 

Did anyone else listen to the performances Schigolch posted? I liked them even more.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

MAS said:


> There used to be one by Mattias Goerne.


It's still there:


----------

